# Chipset/CPU Support



## asw2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello all, I'm about to dump some change on a system for a FreeNAS box.  I'd like to know if FreeBSD supports the AMD Trinity FM2 Socket CPU? Also, the AMD A85X (Hudson D4) motherboard Chipset.

Thanks.


----------



## User23 (Jan 4, 2013)

http://forums.freenas.org/archive/index.php/t-10214.html

so i guess the cpu will run too


----------

